# Airventure 2013



## Micdrow (Apr 5, 2013)

Well for those know me I go to Airventure every year.

Here is just a taste of things for this years Airventure is a 7 day airshow held the last week in July.

Air Show Legend Patty Wagstaff Returns to Oshkosh in 2013
AirVenture Salutes Heroism and History With 'Tora! Tora! Tora!'
Texas Flying Legends to Fly 11-Ship Fleet to AirVenture
CAF's 'Ghost Squadron' B-29 and B-24 Returning in 2013
http://airventure.org/news/2013/130306_HAI-helicenter.html
http://airventure.org/news/2012/120728_oshkosh-express-to-return-for-AirVenture-2013.html

Hope to see you there. Will add more as I find out more


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 6, 2013)

Love to be there....looks like a great event!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 6, 2013)

I might, just might go this yeah. 

Not sure though since I am going to Germany around the same yime frame.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 13, 2013)

Hope you can make it Chris, Two more that might be coming 

Cavanaugh Flight Museum's P-51 Brat III Heading to Oshkosh


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2013)

After today one more day and Airventure is here, starting to get ready for it. Looks like I will be out there most of the week


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2013)

Don't forget Paul, plenty of fluids, sun cream, and a chair to take a rest on !
Have a great time, and get plenty of photos!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 27, 2013)

Have a blast Paul!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 27, 2013)

Been keeping an eye on the EAA's facebook page...really shaping up to be a great event this year. Sadly, I can't go but I'll be following the EAA and friends on FB...

Have fun Paul and we'll be looking forward to all the photos!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks guys, so far it looks like great weather for a airshow, suppose to be in the 70's to 80's F so that's not to bad


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2013)

In that case, take a coat, umbrella and boots. That way, it's bound to stay sunny!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2013)

Well its finally here, Its 5:00 am here and I am getting ready to go to Oshkosh for Day 1 to the public. Should be an awesome day.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2013)

Here you go, Day one for me. Started out very cloudy but then later in the day the sun came out.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2013)

Great stuff Paul !
Is that first one a 'Texan II'? Very like the Embraer 'Tucano' and the Pilatus PC-21.
BTW, if you want to improve the 'brightness' of those photos taken in dull conditions, you can do so by using the 'Gamma correction' facility in 'Irfanview'. I've had to use that facility on the photos from the two Cosford shows, due to using the wrong settings on the camera!
Looking forward to the next lot.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks Terry, not sure on the first one, I will have to look it up but it sure looked mean.

Couple of more as you can tell Terry the sun got better :O) By the way that was paint they where using on the C-47 LOL


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2013)

Looks like a great line-up Paul! One of these days, I'll find the cash, and energy, to visit a 'Stateside' show.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2013)

Excellent shots Paul!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 29, 2013)

Terry Paul, according to the EAA's page, that first aircraft Terry asked about is a Beechcraft AT-6

Captioned above thier photo of it as it was aproaching the ramp yesterday:


> EAA - The Spirit of Aviation [20 hours ago]
> This just really isn't the aircraft most of us think of when we hear AT-6. An impressive addition to Beechcraft's display at ‪#‎OSH13‬, regardless.
> 
> This is a Beechcraft AT-6, which is based on the Pilatus PC-9.



Great shots Paul, keep 'em coming! 

By the way, think we should add the AT-6's photo to Chris' "Sharkmouth" thread?


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 29, 2013)

Man, I envy you guys that live close to events and museums. Great shots Paul. Had I known that there was a Ventura there, I would have asked for some tail de-icer boots photos. And Terry, where might this Gamma option thingee be in Irfanview?

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 29, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> ...Had I known that there was a Ventura there, I would have asked for some tail de-icer boots photos...


Eric is there and I think a few other guys

Why not post a "picture request" and see if they catch it?


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> Man, I envy you guys that live close to events and museums. Great shots Paul. Had I known that there was a Ventura there, I would have asked for some tail de-icer boots photos. And Terry, where might this Gamma option thingee be in Irfanview?
> 
> Geo



Geo,

This is day one of 7 for the EAA, I have a week pass so I will be out there most of the remaining 6 days so if its there tomorrow I will see what I can do for photo's of the tail. Any one else say now as I will look at this before I head out tomorrow.

All the best
Paul


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2013)

Few more from today


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 29, 2013)

I am so jealous, beautiful pics!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2013)

George, the 'Gamma Correction' is in the 'Colour Corrections' section in 'Irfanview'. 
Select the image you want to correct, then go to the tool bar at the top of the screen. Click on 'Image', and a drop-down screen will appear. In the 5th box from the top, you'll find 'Colour Corrections'; click on this, and another drop-down screen will appear, which will have two, smaller-sized versions of the same image, side by side, for 'Before' and 'After'. 
Below these, on the right hand side of this screen, you'll see sliders for 'Contrast', 'Gamma Correction' and 'Saturation'.
Use the 'Gamma Correction' slider, watching the right hand of the two images, to adjust the overall brightness, density and saturation of the picture. Fine-tuning can be done using the 'Brightness' slider, to the left, and the 'Contrast' and 'Saturation' sliders on the right.
Experiment first, clicking the 'OK' button to see the altered image full size and, if happy, then 'Save' either as it is, or 'Save As' if you want a separate file, retaining the original in it's original state.
Note that none of the changes you make will be permanent until clicking one of the 'Save' options, so you can alter things as much as you like, without damaging the original, until 'saved'.
This is not always a perfect solution, but can vastly improve an incorrectly exposed image, or a poorly lit subject.
Hope this helps, and now, back to Paul's excellent thread.
Forgot to add - the Bechcraft AT-6 is the 'Texan II', and no wonder it looks like a Pilatus, or a Tucano, as both the Beechcraft and Embraer are licenced from the Pilatus design.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 29, 2013)

Mucho Gracious Terry, will start experimenting.

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2013)

You're welcome George. If you need any further help, just shout!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 29, 2013)

Great collection of Mustangs (and P-40)!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 29, 2013)

Great stuff Paul. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 30, 2013)

I can only say one thing about day one...a-freaking-mazing! And that is an understatement. Paul, it looks like you got around to the warbirds area way more than I did. Here are some of mine from today. I'm still so pumped up from the day, I am not tired yet and it's almost midnight.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 30, 2013)

That is a badass picture of a hat, Eric!! 

Honestly, it looks like a non-stop adrenalin rush from the looks of all the action there, I'll admit I am pretty dang jealous of you guys right about now!

Great shots, keep 'em coming!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 30, 2013)

NICE!!!!!


----------



## N4521U (Jul 30, 2013)

Is that bloke putting vinyl letters on that DC-3????????????????? SHAME!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2013)

evangilder said:


> I can only say one thing about day one...a-freaking-mazing! And that is an understatement. Paul, it looks like you got around to the warbirds area way more than I did. Here are some of mine from today. I'm still so pumped up from the day, I am not tired yet and it's almost midnight.



Once you do Airventure its hard to look at other airshows  Its 5:30 am, time to start getting ready for Day 2. By the way Eric, Day 1 was just the warm up. Wait till day 5 when the enhanced warbird show goes into effect LOL


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Is that bloke putting vinyl letters on that DC-3????????????????? SHAME!



Actually he is taping the letters on then he takes a razor blade and lightly scores the paint. Then he removes the vinyl letters and hand paints the name. I've got pictures of him some where painting the name Ruff Stuff on a P-38 in years past and I think one other aircraft.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2013)

Another thing that's kind of neat is they have a singer now that sings 1930's and 1940's American and British songs about a half hour before warbirds in review. I believe this is year 2 for her.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 30, 2013)

This is ccol, like multiple coverage for Airventure for your viewing (and drooling) pleasure. The amount of new technology, introductions of new aircrfat and first public appearances is incredible. My legs are a little sore, as is my back, but I know once I get moving around, I'll be okay. This is only day 2. 

Here is today's flying schedule:
Misty Blues Parachute Team, Texas Flying Legends (C-53 and P-51), Art Nalls (Sea Harrier), Michael Goulian (Extra 330SC), Bob Carlton (Sub Sonex), Sweepstakes Stearman (Pete Jones), Tinstix - Melissa Pemberton Skip Stewart (Pitts Edge), Terry Humphrey (Thrush 510G), Greg Koontz, (Xtreme Decathlon), Young Eagles, Kevin Coleman (Extra 300 SHP), Yves "Jetman" Rossy, Jerry Kerby (RV-8), The 4ce, Cirrus Jet, John Sneider (Turbine Mosquito), Sean Tucker (Oracle Challenger III), Scott Yoak (P-51 Mustang), Texas Flying Legends, Warbirds, FedEx A300

And you never know what else they will throw in there. I submitted my first article yesterday and will be working on some new stuff today. It's crazy busy for us on the news team, 18 hour days and insane amounts of things to cover (both good and bad), but it's so much fun! This was my first time to OshKosh since 1982. It won't be that long for next time!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2013)

Called it quits early today, taking the family out there tomorrow. Hoping to see both airshows tomorrow. The day time and the night time airshow.

Kinda lazy today so just uploading pictures of anything LOL

Oh I hope these are enough pictures


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2013)

Woops I lied a few more from Day 2


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 30, 2013)

Got some very nice detail shots and I do like the T-6 in the grey and yellow colors.

Geo


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> Got some very nice detail shots and I do like the T-6 in the grey and yellow colors.
> 
> Geo



Thanks Geo, It will be interesting to see if Jan can find the real pinup girl


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2013)

Brilliant Paul !


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Is that bloke putting vinyl letters on that DC-3????????????????? SHAME!



That's actually a C-53!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Brilliant Paul !



Thanks Terry, only took me about 7 hours to shoot  and then called it a day LOL


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2013)

Heck! I'm knackered after four hours these days! 
Just noticed Erich's shots - also brilliant !


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2013)

Excellent shots guys!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 30, 2013)

Great stuff here!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 30, 2013)

I love being a media member at this show. I went over to Nikon professional services and was allowed to check out my dreams lens for the day. It's a 200-400mm lens with VR. Heavy, and because of it my arms feel like lead and my lower back is screaming at me but it was SO worth it. Here I am with the lens. It's a $6,800 lens, and I got to use it for the day for free. Photos to come soon, but here I am with it.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2013)

evangilder said:


> I love being a media member at this show. I went over to Nikon professional services and was allowed to check out my dreams lens for the day. It's a 200-400mm lens with VR. Heavy, and because of it my arms feel like lead and my lower back is screaming at me but it was SO worth it. Here I am with the lens. It's a $6,800 lens, and I got to use it for the day for free. Photos to come soon, but here I am with it.



Holy **** Eric, you may have to be careful with that lens. You may get run over by low flying aircraft  Getting ready for Day 3 and taking the family with me this time


----------



## evangilder (Jul 31, 2013)

I have to turn it back in this morning, sadly, Paul. I did bash one person in the head with the carbon fiber lens hood though. Stupid guy stepped in front of me panning. I was following the airplane when I heard, and felt a thud. That'll teach him to step in front of a big lens.

Here are some shots from yesterday. Having some coffee and prepping for day 3 of fun.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2013)

Great shots Erich, and with that lens, you could stay at home and take the pics! Heck, 200 - 400 mm, that's the equivalent of 600mm at full chat, with 35mm !!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2013)

Day 3, sorry not to many pictures day. Spent the day with my family till they tired out. Still a few surprises especially the Mark III (aka B-25) from Canada. We are up to 5 P-40 Warhawk's now 

Some great shots there Eric!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2013)

Great stuff Paul. I hadn't realised that that version of the C-47 had a different cockpit/forward compartment arrangement, compared to the C-47/DC-3. Shame that B-25 doesn't have a 'glass' nose, then it would look like a proper Mitchell III.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Great stuff Paul. I hadn't realised that that version of the C-47 had a different cockpit/forward compartment arrangement, compared to the C-47/DC-3. Shame that B-25 doesn't have a 'glass' nose, then it would look like a proper Mitchell III.



Thanks Terry, 

Yeah it sure threw me for a loop when I saw it as far as the B-25 goes. I found a picture of in squadron signals B-25 walk around and that's what it was labeled as. I am hoping the owners will be around more to talk about as none where around today that I could find.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2013)

Great shots guys!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 31, 2013)

Great thread guys.

That B-25 looks to be the one from the Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum. From their website:

_The Museum's B-25J Mitchell was assembled in Kansas City in early 1945, but never saw military service. It was operated as a civilian transport for over 25 years and the Museum found it abandoned at Wilmington Airport, Delaware, in 1975. After repairs, the aircraft was flown to the Museum, where it underwent extensive restoration. The aircraft now displays the markings of a B-25J of RAF No. 98 Squadron, which fought over North West Europe during 1944-45. It is dedicated to the Canadians who flew with that squadron._


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 1, 2013)

Jeepers guys, fantastic photos! That early model Zero is beautiful and great to see the Sea Harrier.


----------



## John Kerr (Aug 1, 2013)

Thank you, Thank You, and Thank You. It sue is nice to see some great photos from Oshkosh, I am a photo guy myself and spent 20 years up at Oshkosh, but due to health reasons can't make it any more. Keep up the good work. Thanks again.


----------



## deltascrew (Aug 1, 2013)

Great pics!!!!! keep em coming!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks guys, Here is Day 4, had a great day with Eric. Pictures for today. Eric, would you believe the bat car was in front of the Ford plaza when I left. Still haven't found the bat copter though LOL


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2013)

An interesting note: if you go through the pages you will find 6 different P-40's. Its the most I have ever seen in one location at one time.  Another interesting note is the Bat mobile is currently valued at 4.5 million dollars. Couldn't believe that when I heard it.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 1, 2013)

I'd rather have Russell's 109. Same price.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 2, 2013)

I heard *14* at one point, but I could be wrong. 

Awesome photos guys, maybe next year I'll make the trek.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 2, 2013)

fantastic Pics...love to get up close to the Zero! then again.....wouldn't mind getting up close to all of 'em.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks guys!! Day 5 I am taking a break from but I did get to sneak out this morning to the local airport and snap these few pictures. They have been flying over Airventure all week giving rides and not landing so I decided to land near them LOL. Best I can do through an airport fence.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 2, 2013)

Great stuff !


----------



## cco23i (Aug 2, 2013)

Boy that PV-2D is a sweet looking bird!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2013)

Excellent shots Paul!

I think I'd spied a shot of Eric in there somewhere as well...


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 3, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> Excellent shots Paul!
> 
> I think I'd spied a shot of Eric in there somewhere as well...



Thanks guys and Yep, good eye he is in there  hoping to see some more of his shots


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 4, 2013)

Absolutely fantastic pics!
Need to find a way to steal a Catalina....


----------



## evangilder (Aug 4, 2013)

I got home yesterday afternoon after an exhausting week. We were working 18 hour days to get photos, video and stories covering Oshkosh, which is no small feat with a crew our size (about a dozen of us). I have probably walked about 15-20 miles in the last week, took over 11,000 photos (50 GB worth) and seen some absolutely incredible things. Photos have been transferred to the Mac now. Sorting and edits are next.

I finally found my formula for opposing pass shots. I caught more opposing pass shots this week than I have in the last 8 years. Here are some random samples for now.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Micdrow (Aug 4, 2013)

I am glad you made it home safe and sound Eric, Yeah I don't think people realize what a strain on the body this airshow can do or exactly how big it is. It truly is the largest airshow in the world with over 10,000 aircraft on the grounds. 

I was worried without modern day military aircraft how it would do but at least in my book EAA pulled it off and even surprised me in certain aspects.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 4, 2013)

Love that night shot Erich. A similar 'act' was put on, by _*a glider*_, at the Cosford show two weeks. It was an incredible sight, with the fuselage illuminated in a striking, neon blue, and extremely skillful, in a glider, at night - and I left my cameras back at the tent!!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2013)

Great shots Eric!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeah, Terry, the night show is pretty spectacular. It was about 2.5 hours long and they had lots of different aircraft lit up with LEDs and lights, pyrotechnics and fireworks, wall of fire and even a night skydiving act. Awesome, but really difficult to shoot with an f/6.3, non stabilized. If I do it again next year, I will be using a different strategy.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 4, 2013)

I have spent the last 12 hours just getting the photos in some sense of organization to begin edits. This is going to take some time, so I will try and post a few as I go through them.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 4, 2013)

Great shots Eric, Shockwave looks great at night as well


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 4, 2013)

Marvelous shots Eric.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 4, 2013)

Cheers guys. Shockwave is wild at night!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2013)

Great shots Eric!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks to all who posted photos. I asked my boys if they were interested in attending next year and it looks as if a Hunt guy road trip is in my future.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## evangilder (Aug 8, 2013)

It's an event like no other in aviation. I really enjoyed it and am hoping to go again next year. I had to do a business trip the last few days so I am behind on my edits, but the next website update will be chock full of photos from the "Big O".


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 8, 2013)

Excellent shots Eric! I could spend a day shooting the Honda AeroShell team. They are a lot fun to watch and they give you a lot of really good photo opportunities.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks Aaron. Yeah, the Aeroshell guys were awesome. Their night show is pretty cool too.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 8, 2013)

Wonderful pictures guys


----------



## evangilder (Aug 15, 2013)

Website updated with photos from AirVenture, *94* galleries! 
Van Gilder Aviation Photography, Eaa AirVenture Oshkosh 2013-

If you are looking for a non-thumbnail index that loads faster for this one;
Van Gilder Aviation Photography, Eaa AirVenture Oshkosh 2013-

Now some samples:


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 15, 2013)

Sweet shots Eric.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks. Glad I got these done. I'll be shooting another airshow this weekend!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2013)

Great shots Eric!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks G. Nikon professional services really took good care of me at Oshkosh, and a few of my friends too. Talk about building customer loyalty!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 17, 2013)

Great shots there Eric, got my PBY wall paper up. 

Thanks again for a great time
Paul


----------



## YakFlyer (Oct 18, 2013)

What an incredible event. I didn't get there this year, but have a quick looksey at my tribute I made from my visit in 2012. Amazing country, fantastic people and aviation heaven!

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4NeTQhDQ94_


----------



## Geedee (Oct 18, 2013)

Great set of pics guys, looks like it was yet another great event !. I haven't been to Osh since 2005 and have bee getting withdraw symptoms !!. Keep posting away


----------

